# Login MySQL - Sicher?



## Bud (3. Nov 2011)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich plane ein kleines Java-Applet. Über das Applet soll sich der Benutzer einloggen (Benutzername und Passwort) und dann soll er die Möglichkeit haben Änderungen an einem Datenbestand einzutragen (simples CRUD).

Nun stellt sich aber bei mir eine Frage: Das Applet läuft im Kontext des Benutzers. Im Applet befinden sich aber die Zugangsdaten für die MySQL-Datenbank. Der Benutzer könnte (wenn er böswillig ist) das Applet dekompilieren und käme so an die Zugangsdaten für die Datenbank. Es ist auch möglich, dass jemand einfach nur den Netzwerkverkehr mitschneidet.

Habt Ihr eine Idee, wie man das absichern kann? Gibt es da vielleicht bewährte Techniken?

Gruß,
Bud


----------



## nillehammer (3. Nov 2011)

Einen Login braucht man bei jeder Art von Anwendung. Dass der Nutzer diese Daten kennt oder an diese Daten kommt, kann man nicht verhindern. Was man machen kann, ist die Auswirkungen minimieren. Ein erster Schritt ist, die Rechte des Nutzers auf der Datenbank auf ein Minimum einzuschränken. Der nächste Schritt kann sein, die Zugriffe der Clients nicht direkt auf die Datenbank zu machen, sondern über einen Application Server. Hier programmierst du nur genau die Aufrufe, die Du möchtest und auch nur die können dann gemacht werden.

Das Mitlesen über Netzwerk wird durch Verschlüsselung verhindert. Da es sich hier um ein Applet handelt, ist https am naheliegensten.


----------



## c_sidi90 (3. Nov 2011)

Über RMI würde das ganze sicherer ablaufen und man muss nicht zwingend Rechte in der DB anlegen.


----------

